# Style 5 On Mk3?



## 98'GTI (Aug 22, 2011)

I know this guy that's selling a set of BBS Style 5's. I've been thinking about buying these for my 1998 Gti 2.0 (4x100). These would have to be filled and redrilled. It's been done before. What i haven't seen before is these wheels mounted on a Mk3. Why? What's the problem?


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

rc090's are cast i believe and i've seen a lot of complaints on bimmerforums and elsewhere that they're very soft and bend easily. I thought about getting a set for my mk4 as they were cheaper than 17" RS.. 
plus they only came in 17x8 or 17x9 and in bmw pattern, i guess people like adapters more than fill/redrills but with ET 20's on them, it'd look like a 4x4


----------



## 98'GTI (Aug 22, 2011)

Et20 might look 4x4 on a Mk4 but not on a Mk3. So again, what's the problem with these? Someone?


----------



## 98'GTI (Aug 22, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## VWBKYM (Feb 2, 2010)

They also came in 17x7's...perfect for a mk3. I have a staggered set for sale on the forum


----------



## VWBKYM (Feb 2, 2010)

PS I redrilled my 18's to fit my passat. go for it!!


----------

